# Used Speaker Recommendation?



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello, 

can anyone recommend me a speaker that sounds nice loud and clean (possibly flat)
Is there something cheap that is decent?

Doesn't have to be new. I could also get used.

What do you think of JBL 2600 ?
Or Cerwin vega speakers ???

I am planning to spend around 200$


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Andrew Jones designed SP-FS52 Floor Standing Speakers from Pioneer are an outstanding value at $260 a pair. http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-FS52

If you are stuck on $200 the predecessor of the SP-FS52 is the Pioneer SP-FS51-LR which has been very well received. http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-FS51-LR
Review of the SP-FS51-LR's little brother, the SP-BS41-LR: http://www.stereophile.com/content/pioneer-sp-bs41-lr-loudspeaker


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

You could also check-out the Emotiva speakers; they just got a nice review in Stereophile AND a price drop!


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

wgmontgomery said:


> You could also check-out the Emotiva speakers; they just got a nice review in Stereophile AND a price drop!


Looks sweet!
I wish there is a demo room around where I live...:hissyfit:


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

jackfish said:


> The Andrew Jones designed SP-FS52 Floor Standing Speakers from Pioneer are an outstanding value at $260 a pair. http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-FS52
> 
> If you are stuck on $200 the predecessor of the SP-FS52 is the Pioneer SP-FS51-LR which has been very well received. http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Speakers/Home+Theater+Speakers/SP-FS51-LR
> Review of the SP-FS51-LR's little brother, the SP-BS41-LR: http://www.stereophile.com/content/pioneer-sp-bs41-lr-loudspeaker


I have never listened to Pioneer speakers and not sure if I would buy without listening. 
Previously owned Polk Audio S10 until the mid driver blew up. Nothing exciting about these speakers. Lots of bass, soaring highs but kind of nice for parties. 

I am seriously looking at B&W and emotiva line... Now I realized that I might break the bank and get some more serious, because 200$ can not make a real improvement


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, I just got me K&H o300 for my studio and hifi listening purposes, but I still need some kind of rugged speaker that can break up real loud. K&H are not that loud and they are too fancy to be pushed more than 85db


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

rokus666 said:


> Hello,
> 
> can anyone recommend me a speaker that sounds nice loud and clean (possibly flat)
> Is there something cheap that is decent?
> ...


Yes, vintage JBL monitors are a great choice like the studio 4311 or 4312, or the consumer version L100.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

mjcmt said:


> Yes, vintage JBL monitors are a great choice like the studio 4311 or 4312, or the consumer version L100.


Those old JBL's looks so nice :T
I am tempted...


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The best advice I or anyone can give you about speakers is "Don't buy any speakers new or used unless you have actually listened to them".

(dons flameproof suit)
For example with the exception of a couple of their latest models you couldn't pay me to take a pair of Cerwin Vega's. As for JBL L-100's; I could have bought a pair when they were new. I thought they sounded awful then and I still do. You can also place just about every horn loaded speaker ever made in the same category as far as I'm concerned.

Although my feelings about the aforementioned speakers are true, they are my feelings and opinions. Cerwin Vega's in general, JBL L-100's and horn speakers (usually Klipsch) are very popular with some. You may like them a lot which usually means that what I like (planars, ribbons and esl's) are things you won't.

Speaker are idiosyncratic with the most audible differences of any component. The quickest easiest way to end up with a closet full of unsatisfying speakers is to buy them based on a recommendation. 

Make the effort to get out and listen to some speakers. Get an idea of what kind of sound you want. The various types and brands all sound very different. Once you listen to some you'll better understand this.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

$400 for 2 Athena F2, 2 F1, 2 B1 and the C1, now to me, that's value! And if you look in the classified, they are readily available.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Actually I got my K&H without previously listening to them based on reviews from some reputable names...

They turned out to be really amazinng!!! There is no buzz for no special reason...


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

+1 to Athena speakers.

I'm a big fan of Paradigm speakers, especially when a good deal on gently-used comes up.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

eljay said:


> +1 to Athena speakers.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Paradigm speakers, especially when a good deal on gently-used comes up.


true that. 

I'm not wanting to jack this thread nor to sidetrack it so I'll only ask 1 question. I'm eyeing a pair of paradigm 9semk3 in near pristine condition and the matching center. 

Is $250 reasonable for this?
And what's the model no. of the matching center for this serie?

If you know cool, if not also cool.

cheers

P.S. thanks again for recommending the PB12-NSDs, I'm really enjoying them:T


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

IMO, $250 for minty-mint 9SE MK3s is a good deal. The matching center should be the CC-300. Failing that, I'd go with something like the CC-350, the CC-370 v1/2 or even the Studio/CC v2. 



> P.S. thanks again for recommending the PB12-NSDs, I'm really enjoying them:T


Did I do that? Cool.  Glad you're enjoying them.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

rokus666 said:


> Those old JBL's looks so nice :T
> I am tempted...


those old jbl's rock no doubt.i seen a set of jbl l100's for cheap not long ago.i can still kick myself for not getting them.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

JoeESP9 said:


> Although my feelings about the aforementioned speakers are true, they are my feelings and opinions. Cerwin Vega's in general, JBL L-100's and horn speakers (usually Klipsch) are very popular with some. You may like them a lot which usually means that what I like (planars, ribbons and esl's) are things you won't.


I do agree that there are some horn speakers that will take your head right off. But...

I know more than one planar lover that has recently converted to constant directivity waveguided speakers. There have been advancements in horn geometry, observing driver spacing, center to center spacing and crossover design that have advanced this type of speaker configuration. 

I also like both planars and horns. Both work with the room rather than against it, dipoles having nulls at the sides and waveguided directing sound away from side walls, floor and ceilings.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The only horns I've heard that aren't offensive to me are the Avant Garde Duo's and Trio's. I haven't heard the Uno's. I don't particularly like them but they don't make me want to cut off my ears and run away like Klipsch speakers do. 

JBL L100's just make me want to shut them off and take them out of their misery. I've never been able to understand what people hear that's good in a speaker that SHOUTS at you like they do.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

ive heard a horn design that sounded awesome.i got a chance one time to hear some arcadian audio pnoe.they are some awesome sounding speakers with out doubt.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have had the following speakers to make my judgements from )in Order of purchase... all were new): BIC, Altec Lansing, Cerwin Vegas (vintage 1970s), Klipsch La Scala, 1980s (rewired with Monster Cable really smoothed the horns out) , Boston Acoustics, Martin Logan Sequels, and currently Paradigm Studio 80s... All of which are pretty efficient but the Cerwin Vegas and Klipsch were the ones that would really crank and sound crystal clear with little power. The Martin Logans really cranked but I had 500wpch driving them. In your price range I would go vintage Cerwin Vega or Klipsch.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Cerwins also look real nice. They wil nicely compliment my room with their looks. At this point I only care how loud they can go...


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Volume is all well and good. However, at the end of the day or a listening session you may start being concerned how speakers sound. Most speakers will play louder than ever needed. Cerwin Vega's have a well deserved reputation as frat house speakers. Sure, they play loud but they have little refinement. They are great for keg parties but not so great for serious listening.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

yeah get a good case of listner fatigue.you may wish you did buy something else.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Might as well get a pair of Atlas TP2400 MTX THUNDER PRO 2 pro audio loudspeakers for $372 if you want party loud.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

JoeESP9 said:


> Volume is all well and good. However, at the end of the day or a listening session you may start being concerned how speakers sound. Most speakers will play louder than ever needed. Cerwin Vega's have a well deserved reputation as frat house speakers. Sure, they play loud but they have little refinement. They are great for keg parties but not so great for serious listening.


For serious listening I got my K&H o300's really happy with them. I will never go back...

Wega's would serve only occasionally just to get that loud feeling of commercial music and it seems that these speakers will provide the bang for the buck


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

jackfish said:


> Might as well get a pair of Atlas TP2400 MTX THUNDER PRO 2 pro audio loudspeakers for $372 if you want party loud.


Wow, I have never seen this brand before. They sure look interesting, I am sure they get loud...I wish there is a place to try all these out. :hissyfit:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

rokus666 said:


> Cerwins also look real nice. They wil nicely compliment my room with their looks. At this point I only care how loud they can go...


If you want SPL, it's hard to beat horns. I am not usually a big fan of horns, but they do work well with tube gear. Tube gear isn't the best way to get things to go loud, though.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

What's the point in just loud? Doesn't good matter?

FWIW: Horns will get louder on less power than anything else. Many of them sound better than CV's.

BTW: rokus666, I suspect some of us are injecting a little sarcasm in our recommendations such as the Atlas MTX speakers. It's more than likely they sound truly awful, probably worse than CV's.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

JoeESP9 said:


> What's the point in just loud? Doesn't good matter?
> 
> FWIW: Horns will get louder on less power than anything else. Many of them sound better than CV's


I think that I misread a post and thought that someone wrote that _all _they cared about was "loud."


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

Recently heard a pair of Snell A-2's. Great full range sound w/10"woofers. Totally restored. They are equal to a lot of new $5000 speakers. They are power hogs so you'll need plenty of power. Also McIntosh XR-14's are also great speakers. :T


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

I am still looking and searching for the right speaker in low budget category. 
Still haven't found what I am looking for. As I am figuring out the space, they will have to be decent size and should crank out reasonable amount of SPL.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i think its also relevant to ask.how loud do you want it?are you talking loud as a rock concert?or maybe only as loud as a small bar kinda listening?


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

pharoah said:


> i think its also relevant to ask.how loud do you want it?are you talking loud as a rock concert?or maybe only as loud as a small bar kinda listening?


I am thinking small lounge/club...

But mostly, to get that "club" feel of the track..


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

club feel as in a lot of bass.so you will defo need speakers with large woofers.these rtr speakers have a 15 inch woofer.would be about in your price range.they have decent reviews.ive honestly never heard them myself.


----------

